# Correctional Officer David Torres-Chaparro



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Correctional Officer*
*David Torres-Chaparro*
Puerto Rico Department of Corrections and Rehabilitation, Puerto Rico

End of Watch: Thursday, August 17, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* 24 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Heart attack

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Correctional Officer David Torres-Chaparro suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in riot control training at the former Industrial Women's Prison in Vega Alta, Puerto Rico.

He began to experience chest pains during the training and was transported to a local hospital where he passed away.

Officer Torres-Chaparro had served with the Puerto Rico Department of Corrections and Rehabilitation for 24 years. He is survived by his wife and one child.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Secretary of Corrections Erik Y. Rolón-Suárez
Puerto Rico Department of Corrections and Rehabilitation
PO Box 71308
San Juan, PR 00936

Phone: (787) 273-6464

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial


----------

